# לפסול לו את ההליכה



## Techref

שלום
קראתי כמה משפטים בעברית
אבל אני לא מבין אחד מהם
:המשפט הולך ככה
היום ידעים שהוא היה על סטרואידים וכנראה 
הולכים לפסול לו את ההליכה

It is about a patient talking to a doctor,
so he was saying something about steroids. 
What I don't understand is this sentence.
וכנראה הולכים לפסול לו את ההליכה

If I read it correctly, it seems like:
"Probably going to disqualify the walk" which doesn't make much sense. 
So the question is....
לו is who/what? The steroids? 
הליכה means walk but does it mean something else?
Thank you so much.


----------



## slus

It's hard to tell without a further context, but your translation is exactly what it says. Can he be a racewalking athlete?


----------



## Techref

היי
תודה על התרופה
כנראה שאתה צודק
לא מספיק מידע כדי להבין יותר
סליחה אגלה קודם לפני שאשאל


----------



## slus

תרופה?


----------



## Techref

אני מצטער
תודה על התרופה 
תודה על התשובה

too much reading about the patient story
My bad


----------



## slus




----------



## aavichai

לפי מה שכתבת, נראה שמדובר בתחרות הליכה.
אחרי שגילו שהוא לקח סטרואידים, פסלו לו את ההליכה, כלומר פסלו את השתתפותו התחרות.​


----------



## Techref

הבנתי
זה טוב שיש חוות דעת נוספת
תודה רבה


----------



## LXNDR

או לפסול את תוצאת השתתפותו בתחרות​


----------

